

Twig: Your personal Git branch assistant - rondevera
http://rondevera.github.com/twig/

======
adlpz
Sounds nice, but you picked a very unfortunate name, as Twig is already a
quite well known templating engine in the PHP world
(<http://twig.sensiolabs.org/>).

Still, very cool for those of us branch-addicts who make a new one for every
single new feature!

------
crazydiamond
Besides the name making it difficult to come back to (google shows an older
twig thread on HN) ... I come across various nice projects like this one, and
"tig" and also "eg" (easy git). However, its tough to find a compelling reason
to use most of these add on tools over some home-backed script or just the
command line.

